# My favorite proverb...



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Rescue has a different definition for everyone. Perhaps this will help some understand why people make the choices they do.

*One day, walking along the shore, a teacher and a student came upon a beach littered with thousands of storm-tossed starfish, writhing and dying in the hot sun. Without a word, the teacher scooped up a starfish and gently deposited it in the waves. Overwhelmed by the sheer multitude of the suffering creatures, the student just stood and watched as the teacher picked up another starfish, and yet another, releasing them in the healing safety of the cool green water. At last the student spoke, "Teacher, what is the use in even trying? There are too many. How can you make any difference?" The teacher lifted another starfish from the burning sand and carried it into the surf to set it free, then turned to the student. "I made a difference to that one."*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Woof!

[attachment=7257:attachment]

Dede and Chloe from down under

[attachment=7257:attachment]*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That was really beautiful..









Andrea~ [attachment=7258:attachment]


----------

